# Rough Idle and occasional Service Traction Control warning



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Some auto parts places will pull codes. See if you can find out. Without the codes, it's really a blind guess and we could have you replacing parts that aren't needed. $60 for a professional diagnosis is cheap. 

The rough idle could be the PCV going out - that requires replacing the valve cover. But that's part of your powertrain warranty.


----------



## Kdprice38 (Nov 12, 2015)

Im having the same issues, along with from a dead stop, and i go to pull off the car seems to almost stall out, sputter, the engine light is on, and stabilitrak, i did get codes also


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Kdprice38 said:


> Im having the same issues, along with from a dead stop, and i go to pull off the car seems to almost stall out, sputter, the engine light is on, and stabilitrak, i did get codes also


Definite symptoms of the PVC cover failing. However, without the codes you're troubleshooting in the dark.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Also could be the Coil Pack or the boots/spark plugs. Make sure all the plugs are gapped correctly, boots aren't ripped, and the coil pack is all set.


----------

